# Making Gearbox



## taycat (Jul 6, 2015)

can't find a gearbox for my SB 9"c over here in uk.
so was wondering if anyone had built there own?
will want to do imperial and metric boxes.
thinking will be good project to do with kids as well.


----------



## bill stupak (Jul 6, 2015)

I was considering making one for my 8x14 lathe, but never got around to it (I cheated and bought a lathe with a QC box). I did however find someone on another forum who sent me plans by George Yadon for making a QC box. I can send the PDF to you if you like.

Bill


----------



## taycat (Jul 7, 2015)

That would be great thanks.
Do you need my email adress?


----------



## bill stupak (Jul 7, 2015)

Sure, PM me and I'll send it to you.

Bill


----------



## Navy Chief (Jul 7, 2015)

If you would not mind sharing the plans with me also I would appreciate it.


----------

